# yum yum and shadow



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok so here is what has happened sasha and rapture laid 3 eggs before rapyure sat an them all day long so when rapture came out i expected sasha to go in and sit not so i waited for 45 minutes then i noticed sasha fell asleep on the perch rapture never went back in so i put the eggs in with yum yum boy that was a chalange and a half i had to block yum yum from tearing my hand off she is very protective of the eggs even with shadow she comes out of the box long enough to do her business and for a drink and for some food then she is back in and chases shadow off of them she lets him sit beside her but thats all i did put 2 fake eggs in the nest with sasha and rapture mind you this is there very first time mating but it is the 2nd time for yum yum


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i took a look in the nest box and heard this faint little chirp the egg still has not hatched yet so bye morning i should see a white little fuzz ball only 4 eggs out of six are fertile


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well we now have a white fuzz ball with three more to go i did candle them and 2 are not fertileso we will have 4 out of 6


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Aww! I love little whiteface babies!! Can't wait til I have some!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i got a chance to get a pic of my wf tiel chick but i noticed there are now 2 chicks and the 2nd one is a wf lutino the eyes are clear


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like you have two more eggs that will be hatching. The two in the center that are close together (stark white) look fertile, but the one off to the left (pink tinted) looks infertile and the other that is off to the right looks either infertile or DIS. Congrats on the whiteface lutino chick!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

2 of the 4 eggs are infertile the other 2 are fertile


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

That is exactly what I just said... lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok no chicks today but i thought i would update you all yum yum and shadow are feeding the chicks well i no this because i can hear them being fed so far we have a clear eye one and a dark eye one i sure hope we see a heavy pied i no with the clear eye it is a wf lutino egg 3 is due to hatch tomorow


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ok we now have 3 chicks 1 lutino 2 dark eye the lutino is allready sold


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are todays pics


----------



## jeffm1967 (May 21, 2010)

awww that is just so cute


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok the last chick has hatched so i,ll post updates atleast 2x a week for now on


----------



## JoshM56 (Mar 31, 2010)

AWwwwwww so cute, can't wait to see them when they're older


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok so here are more pics



all together












1st hatched


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












2nd hatched












3rd hatched












4th hatched


----------



## jeffm1967 (May 21, 2010)

very cute. if i didnt have so many parrotlets id get back into cockatiels.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well with no advertising chicks 1 and 2 are sold


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

AWWW those are soooo cute!!! Ok, I'm officially a goner and am totally in love with baby cockatiels. And you didn't even have to advertise to sell them, how awesome is that?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

as you can tell there is a huge difference


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oops i forgot one


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O my gosh those are adorable...and yes you can tell but they're sooo cute!!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are the updated pics and if i,m correct chick 2 is a cinnamon pearl


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

So cuuuuute! And chick 2 looks like a cinnamon pearl to me also  Adorable. I love cinnamon pearls.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I second that opinion, chick 2 looks like a cinnamon pearl. I have one and they are beautiful, you got some lovelies there!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

oops i forgot to mention she is a wf cinnamon pearl


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Awwwwwww ! Why can't you live in Aus so I can buy one too! They are all super cute !
I like the first photo of the bird peeking out of the box.
Their soooo big and cute and beautiful now. :clap: yay cute babies!


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

So cute! I want to tickle the pearl's little feet! And mama bird is so pretty


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well the person who wants the cinnamon pearl asked if she would lay on her back when she is older i said i don,t no but if you keep it up she may very well will


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you keep her practicing she will...the hubby and his brothers taught one of their dad's birds to "play dead." So its just practice. They are so adorable!!!


----------

